# EM3500s Honda Gen no spark



## Riplin (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a EM3500s that has no spark. I discovered though that there is a single black wire that comes around the starter down into a cluster of wires covered by a sheath in the front. If i disconnect this wire the gen starts and runs fine. As soon as you reconnect it it kills it. Does anyone know where this wire might go to? It is impossible to see where it goes without ripping everything apart.

I'm almost thinking it might go to either the coil or low oil switch.










Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

One end not sure which will connect to the coil the other will connect to the low oil switch or the kill switch or both either of which would cause it to not start


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Riplin said:


> (no spark)
> 
> I'm almost thinking it might go to either the coil or low oil switch.


Use a volt/ohm meter and check the continuity between the yellow and green leads on the oil level switch:

If you DO HAVE continuity, the oil level switch has failed and needs to be replaced.

If you DO NOT HAVE continuity, disconnect the yellow and black leads and try restart; if starts okay, then Oil Alert Unit has failed (replace.) 

If still no start, disconnect the 4-pin connector from the engine switch. If engine starts okay, then it is a faulty engine switch. 

If still no start, there is a short to ground in the black primary lead.


----------



## Riplin (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks so much Robert, I will start with these tests and let you know


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> Use a volt/ohm meter and check the continuity between the yellow and green leads on the oil level switch:
> 
> If you DO HAVE continuity, the oil level switch has failed and needs to be replaced.


Or it's low on oil.


----------



## Riplin (Sep 7, 2015)

Well there's continuity on the switch so that sucks.


----------

